# Nook Color Refurbs $159 on Overstock.com



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone who's been considering a Nook Color, or just a 7" Android tablet, Overstock.com has the refurbished units for $159, $90 less than a new one. Provided by B&N, with B&N's one-year warranty. After saying I wouldn't buy another B&N reader, it was an offer I couldn't refuse - I'll root it with Android on a micro SD card and see how it goes. They're marked "Limited Time" - whatever that may mean.

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Nook-Color-by-Barnes-Noble-Digital-eBook-Reader-Certified-Pre-Owned/5924200/product.html

ETA: Oops, back up to $179 today - guess the "limited time" was about a week.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy cow, that's a great price!  If I didn't already have one, I'd be all over that!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> Holy cow, that's a great price! If I didn't already have one, I'd be all over that!


It was even better on Friday - $149 for the day - but I dithered around and waited until after midnight Eastern time and it went up to $159.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Back up to $179 today.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Back up to $179 today.


Yep - just edited my original post to reflect that - and thanks again for giving me the heads up on that last week!


----------

